
We are hosting Most popular Kali Linux Tools Online. What is your favorite tool? - latest-release
https://www.nmmapper.com
======
ksaj
Are they sourcing these tools from Kali? Previously this site was claiming to
be "next generation" just because it's on the web (most of the tools already
are already implemented in web versions, so the "next generation" fluff was
pretty much clickbait). I'm wondering if they are riding Kali's popularity, or
if they are really using Kali or some other affiliation with Kali. Or is it
clickbait, too?

I'm not knocking the site - it looks swell and has a number of useful tools on
it. But the marketing seems a little underhanded.

I can't imagine any security policy allowing for the use of this site for
testing purposes, since you are essentially sharing security data with at
least one disconnected third party, so I imagine it is more for personal site
use.

